# Who picked who?



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I haven't picked any of my animals. My first cat found me as a stray. The next cat initially ran from me and then came back and threw herself at my feet, she was a porch kitty. I think I picked my rat terrier? Maybe I'm fooling myself. I went to several shelters and just kept thinking about the tiny psycho bouncing dog that wouldn't stop running all over the room during the visit. When it came to Gunther, I really don't know how I wound up with him... it just happened. I had asked the breeder to hold a black female for me. She refused by saying that she had to get rid of the dogs now because she couldn't take care of them anymore. When I went back 3 days later with the money the female was gone and Gunther was the last black male left. He was covered in dirt and pee and stank to high heaven. I wrapped him in a towel and after stopping at the store for puppy food we went home and he got a bath. From there we were bonded for life. 

I was just wondering, who really picked who in your case?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't know if I really picked mine...there wasn't really another option except for maybe waiting for another litter. I had put down a deposit with a breeder for a future litter as all the pups in the pregnant bitch's current litter were on hold. After they were born, Kaiju was the runt and the couple who would have gotten him decided to hold for the next litter because they didn't want a runt. So the breeder called me to come check him out and see if I would want him. 

By the time I got there, it was just him and the breeder's other dogs. I think what got me really attached to him was how fast he decided that I was awesome. I came in, interacted with him a bit and then he decided he was going to shadow me everywhere. He walked basically in my footsteps, sat by my feet when I stopped, and curled up and fell asleep in my arms when I sat down, all while constantly staring at me like I was the most fun thing he's ever seen in his life.

Huh, I guess you could say he picked me


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

I was chosen. Much like Pax8, her eyes were on me the moment I entered the room. She came right to me and when I picked her up, I was covered in kisses. When I set her down so I could interact with all the pups, she played with her sibling but still kept an eye on me. Every time I moved, she came right back to me. 

Resistance was futile.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

DonnaKay said:


> Resistance was futile.


Hehehe cute


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Maddie and I chose each other. She had been languishing at a shelter for many months--too shy to make a connection with anyone. Lots of people went to see her but nobody wanted her.

I was looking for a dog to adopt, scanning pictures and rescue sites. I bet I reviewed hundreds of potential dogs. I was looking for a mixed breed at the time when I saw Maddie's picture online. I instantly knew this was my dog. There was something about the way she stared at the camera. 

The next day I am buying bowls, leashes, etc at the pet store. My wife thinks I am nuts and points out that we haven't even met this dog. No, I said. That's my dog.

We went to the shelter the next day and waited on a couch. Maddie slinks in the door, ears plastered to her head, looking meek and scared. I patted my leg and called to her. She came right up to me, buried her head in my leg and then tried to climb me. We later learned that Maddie NEVER does that kind of thing--she was always very aloof.

I put a leash on her. She gave me a questioning look. I told her to heel and off we went on our first walk. She fell right in line and seemed really happy.

We took her home an hour later. The shelter staff was in tears--she had been there so long that she was running out of time.

So, we chose each other. She was my special girl. My heart dog.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jazzy I picked, there was two black and one white in the litter to choose from. I knew I wanted the white and just hoped it would be a good choice. It took a few months before we really bonded, but most of that was my fault as I was still grieving the loss of my previous dog.

Delgado technically the breeder picked for me but both of us admitted that in the end it really was him that picked me. At the 7 week visit we took all the pups and Diva outside and let them run around, he would run off and play with his siblings and then run to the breeder and I and then run off again. He kept checking back with us but there wasn't afraid to explore on his own which I liked. At the 9 week mark when I went to pick him up we stood and talked for a bit and he was running around the farm exploring, I opened the car door to get out a blanket I had and I heard that screaming yell and he came barrelling straight towards me at warp speed. The breeder started laughing, "He doesn't want you to leave without him." He is a great combination of devoted yet he can think independently :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I picked all of my animals.

I adopted 3 calico cats from a shelter, I chose them based on color and based on personality, the more wild the better. 

I purchased my Ragdoll cat from a breeder, she was the smallest and she had the most color.

I chose my GSD, he was from a byb, I was strictly looking for a black male and they had 1 black male left. I wouldn't have taken him if he didn't have a personality that I liked. There were 2 other litters that were there that I could have chosen from but my little black puppy was AWESOME so I took him home and he turned out to be the best decision I ever made and the thing I love most. :wub:

I chose my Dalmatian, he was from a reputable show breeder, she had 4 puppies left but 2 of the males would have been a great choice for me. I spent time with all 4 puppies, then I spent time with the 2 puppies that could potentially be mine, then I spent one on one time with each puppy. I chose the puppy that had more interest in me, he seemed more sweet and he reminded me of his father. :wub: I took him home that night and I have never regretted my decision, I love this little guy so much, he was an excellent choice. :wub:


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I picked Titan at 3 weeks old. Didn't take him home til jsut shy of 8 weeks.. just picked him out of the pile of puppies. He was big and dark. and that's all I knew I wanted. Paid the deposit and thennnn decided to research the breed, lol.

Athena was picked out for me by the breeder based on what I wanted out of her.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I chose my guys for the most part. But Dasher definitely chose us when we went to visit his litter! I was interested in other boy they had left who was darker. But the one I thought I wanted was much more timid and shy, much too shy for a family with a young child! The other little dude was just so intently focused on us. My dissapointment that the other one wanted nothing to do with us was quickly replaced with this one acting like he was waiting for us all along. He sat right next to my feet looking up at me as we chatted. I put leash on him and walked him next to stroller he did it like a pro. Our daughter got out of stroller and he just layed next to her watching her. He just made it very clear he wanted to be with us. Once we paid for him he trotted to car and hopped right in, no hesitation. 
He has been awesome in every way! He will be 7 in June and he has been everythign I could ask for. He has always been bold and confident and outgoing, yet focused and very loyal. Perfect for what we wanted!
The other two were more of me selecting from shelters based on criteria such as looks and overall temperament. I am picky and there are plenty to choose from! But they fit right in with no issues and are both perfect.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Mister C said:


> Maddie and I chose each other. She had been languishing at a shelter for many months--too shy to make a connection with anyone. Lots of people went to see her but nobody wanted her.
> 
> I was looking for a dog to adopt, scanning pictures and rescue sites. I bet I reviewed hundreds of potential dogs. I was looking for a mixed breed at the time when I saw Maddie's picture online. I instantly knew this was my dog. There was something about the way she stared at the camera.
> 
> ...


That is so awesome! I always love rescue stories, but to know you literally saved a dogs life by just a few days is beautiful. Maddie is a very lucky girl to have you and your wife.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Shade said:


> Jazzy I picked, there was two black and one white in the litter to choose from. I knew I wanted the white and just hoped it would be a good choice. It took a few months before we really bonded, but most of that was my fault as I was still grieving the loss of my previous dog.
> 
> Delgado technically the breeder picked for me but both of us admitted that in the end it really was him that picked me. At the 7 week visit we took all the pups and Diva outside and let them run around, he would run off and play with his siblings and then run to the breeder and I and then run off again. He kept checking back with us but there wasn't afraid to explore on his own which I liked. At the 9 week mark when I went to pick him up we stood and talked for a bit and he was running around the farm exploring, I opened the car door to get out a blanket I had and I heard that screaming yell and he came barrelling straight towards me at warp speed. The breeder started laughing, "He doesn't want you to leave without him." He is a great combination of devoted yet he can think independently :wub:


What an adorable image... Puppy charging you at full speed to avoid being left. Sweet


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Everyone has such neat choosing stories. I'm so glad that regardless of who picks who, we were all brought together with our pets. There are too many irresponsible people out there, I love hearing the stories of the good guys.


----------



## Emdog (Feb 2, 2013)

Keena was my first dog post high school, 20 years ago. Went to pick her out at eight weeks, from the two pups that were left. After over an hour talking with the owners and trying to decide, I still had no idea which to pick. Finally the pups got tuckered out and laid down near each other and I randomly just chose one. Seconds after I made my choice the other pup got up, sauntered away and looked back at me as if to say, poor choice my friend and good luck with her... I immediately changed my mind and took her. I liked the additude, and the rest is history  I was blessed.


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

Jericho chose me. No question. I am a foster with the local shelter. There was a notice sent out to the foster about he and his litter mate needing foster care. I answered it, because I had an opening in my home, experience with Demodex, and thought he would be a good photography project that I could send on with him to his new family. I had zero intention on keeping him. I didn't even like GSD's. I arrived at the shelter to find this pathetic pair of 3 month old pups, emaciated, covered in grime and sores from their Demodex and patches of bald spots all over them. They were jumping all over each other and playing when I arrived. Completely oblivious to their surroundings and current health condition. Jericho looked up and headed for the kennel door as if to say "mom's here, gotta go now, bye". 

I scooped up this STINKY, smelly, little mess of a dog and he melted in my arms. We took his weight, got a few instructions from the vet and off we went. When I got him home and all cleaned up he became my shadow. Every time I looked down, there was this pathetic little face staring up at me. It took maybe a week for me to realize that I had been adopted. 

Jericho is now 13 months old and hasn't left my side. I still look down to a happy little face staring back at me. Only now...he gorgeous and I am compeletly in love with him.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I chose Warden. We weren't looking for a dog when we found him. 

BF used to look on Craigslist every night for shepherds who needed help, and we used to dream about our next dog, "someday!" One day I went on Craigslist myself and looked, which I rarely did, and I saw him. The Craigslist ad looked shady and had no info, just "5m/o needs home ASAP, call XXX-XXXX". He hadn't been there the night before, but I fell in love with the look on his face right away.

I was on the phone with BF within seconds, talking at full speed, asking if I could call the owners and ask about him. I called the owner too, and we talked on the phone and texted back and forth for about a day, working out a meeting time and haggling the rehoming fee (which I thought was very high!! )

I think we knew we wanted him already when we drove the hour and a half drive to the apartment where he was living. He came home with us that night, and he's been amazing ever since. :blush::blush:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Have this on my car c:


----------



## Melissa98409 (Jun 17, 2013)

Zeeva said:


> Have this on my car c:


Oh, I need that sticker. Perfect!


----------

